# Copyright Protection Hack/Workaround for Roamio and TivotoGo??



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Is there a workaround for the copyright protection. I'm coming from a series 2 to a Roamio, so this took me by surprise.

Thanks


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Grab a Slingbox and don't look back. Downside is you have a slight delay navigating and it shares live TV, but you have access to everything just how the stream should be without restrictions, even onDemand.

TiVo really should loosen up the restrictions since other providers aren't as strict. They error on the cautious side to avoid upsetting the networks. Sling on the other hand is owned by Dish and doesn't care near as much.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

I already have a slingbox. I want to transfer the videos to my computer


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If no other choice, you can capture slingbox output in real time:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=504853


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

jaredmwright said:


> TiVo really should loosen up the restrictions since other providers aren't as strict. They error on the cautious side to avoid upsetting the networks. Sling on the other hand is owned by Dish and doesn't care near as much.


 The providers are the ones that SET the restrictions. Dish owning sling has nothing to do with any restrictions that it does or doesn't have. Sling is essentially a streaming device. Streaming on Tivo also has no restrictions. You really don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

jaredmwright said:


> Grab a Slingbox and don't look back. Downside is you have a slight delay navigating and it shares live TV, but you have access to everything just how the stream should be without restrictions, even onDemand.
> 
> TiVo really should loosen up the restrictions since other providers aren't as strict. They error on the cautious side to avoid upsetting the networks. Sling on the other hand is owned by Dish and doesn't care near as much.





WhiskeyTango said:


> The providers are the ones that SET the restrictions. Dish owning sling has nothing to do with any restrictions that it does or doesn't have. Sling is essentially a streaming device. Streaming on Tivo also has no restrictions. You really don't know what you are talking about.


He needs to do a little research on something called the "Analog Hole" to understand how Sling circumvents copy protection schemes.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

tatergator1 said:


> He needs to do a little research on something called the "Analog Hole" to understand how Sling circumvents copy protection schemes.


Or perhaps one might try one of these if they wish to use HDMI?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004F9LVXC/


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The providers are the ones that SET the restrictions. Dish owning sling has nothing to do with any restrictions that it does or doesn't have. Sling is essentially a streaming device. Streaming on Tivo also has no restrictions. You really don't know what you are talking about.


Not Always....

I have suddenlink at my Cabin, and Time Warner at my home.

Time Warner cable copy protects everything on AMC, thus I CAN'T transfer Walking Dead to my computer.

However...

On Suddenlink... They do NOT copy protect AMC, and I CAN transfer Walking Dead to my computer!!!

There are many other channels on Time Warner that ALL of the the shows are Copy Protected, but those SAME channels are NOT copy protected on Suddenlink.

HBO & Starz is copy protected on BOTH Cable Providers.

TGC


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

eboydog said:


> Or perhaps one might try one of these if they wish to use HDMI?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004F9LVXC/


HDMI out of the TiVO uses HDCP encryption. So even if he had a HDMI capture card in his computer, It would not record anything useful because of the HDCP.

However.... he could look on the internet for a device that decrypts the HDCP encryption. They are hard to come by, but are available and they cost about $300-400 bucks. Then he would need a HDMI capture card which is another $300-400 bucks.

Or he could use the analog hole, but that wouldn't be digital

TGC


----------



## man cave (Nov 15, 2014)

TiVo streaming useless with everything being copy protected. Sad. You pay for service you can't use.


----------



## cwteevee (Dec 24, 2007)

man cave said:


> TiVo streaming useless with everything being copy protected. Sad. You pay for service you can't use.


Not TiVo's fault. The decision whether or not to copy protect is made by your TV provider.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Based on their press release at CES it sounds like they may be adding a way to transfer copy protected shows to the iOS app soon. I'm guessing it's going to be via a "check out" system similar to what Comcast and DirecTV use. Basically when you transfer a show to your iPad you check it out so that it's no longer viewable on your main DVR. If you decide you want to watch it on the TV again you can check it back in which deletes it from the device and re-enables it on the DVR. So you can never watch it on multiple devices simultaneously which satisfies the "copy once" flag.


----------

